# GREAT way to prepare a chicken !



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello everybody.

I'm sure this isn't new but I just tried it for the first time and it is AWESOME . In case you haven't heard of it, here's how you do it.

Preheat your gas grill to medium heat.
Then take a can of beer. Open it and dump about 1/4 to 1/2 of it out. (For God's sake don't THROW IT AWAY..... Drink it !  )
Take a whole chicken and rinse it out.
Then season it to taste. (I used Salt, pepper, some Onion powder, and a little crushed Red Pepper)
I use a small disposable aluminum cake pan and set the can of beer in the middle of it then set the chicken down over the top of the can.
Place the chicken on the grill (use indirect heat. Only use one burner and place it away from it so that the heat isn't directly beneath the chicken)
Close the lid and cook for about 90 minutes.

You're in for a REAL TREAT !
I heard about this a while ago but never tried it and forgot about it. I just found the recipe and finally tried it. I think it's going to be worked into the regular rotation of dinners for a while. 
Here's a pic of the finished bird.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, John-

I forgot about that recipe, too! Saw it last year and wanted to give it a shot; thanks for reminding me!

BTW, is that a Blue, or a Millwaukee's Best....?


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Looks like a Lablatz to me. Gotta agree, best darn roasted chicken I've ever had!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That's a Labatt's.


----------



## Huntermom (Sep 19, 2000)

I do this one on my charcoal grill. Takes about 2 hours or so but it is worth the wait. (50coals to start, about one hour or so, add another 20 either cold or prestart, I do cold, and don't forget some soaked wood chips) Is my family's favorite way to serve chicken, especially when we have company.  Nothing impresses your guests more than a chicken staning on a can. Or atleast its guaranteed to have many questions asked about it.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

If you used 7UP....It would bring new meaning to the slogan...."Make 7 up yours"


----------

